# brazo digitalizador



## INDULAST (Feb 19, 2007)

Buenas soy un joven investigador con estudios de ing. estoy haciendo un proyecto sobre un brazo digitalizador de moldes para calzado especificamente, lo que deseo es escanear o digitalizar las hormas para llevarlas a una maquina cnc,  me interesarìa saber si esta bien usar encoders opticos  y si con  3 es suficiente. , aparte de los encoders, que mas debo adquirir?, a porfavor, una tienda k`me venda estos aparatos o no es muy dificil hacerlos io mismo???. porque he revisado algo de eso pero dicen que por el desgaste mecanico de las piezas no adecuadas se vuelven inprecisos, en fin, agradecería su ayuda,  puedo usar labview para procesar los datos????


----------



## heli (Feb 19, 2007)

Un digitalizador "de verdad" es una máquina de muchísima precisión, no es fácil construirla en casa. Sería necesaria una estructura super-rígida y poco sensible a las dilataciones y vibraciones. Además los encoder ópticos son también elementos de de precisión muy caros. Usando unos de 5000 pulsos por revolución te daría una resolución de 0,072 grados que al extremo de un brazo de 1m sería algo así como 1,2mm. Como ves conseguir algo preciso es muy dificil. Quizás usando resolver y convertidores A/D de muchos bits sería mejor, pero es más caro y sofisticado.
Existen palpadores acoplables a los CNC para digitalizar piezas, mediante el software adecuado, pero siguen siendo elementos caros...


----------



## INDULAST (Mar 20, 2008)

Buenas, ha pasado + de un año k publikè esta pregunta y solo uno k`me respondiò, me gustarìa saber sk Ud, o alguien del foro ha usado o usa los digitalizadores , ketal le va?. sabe donde los puedo conseguir a precios modicos?,,,
gracias...

les cuento k` terminè de hacer mi digitalizador , usè los encoders de los servomotors. me fue bien con uno de ellos, pero los otros 2 fallaron, al parecer es tambien por la estructura del brazo. por motivos de tiempo no lo he mejorado, pero ahi lo tengo....

bye


----------



## gasamo (Oct 14, 2011)

yo descarte la idel del brazo, y use el metodo antiguo.  con la ruedita, esto me permitio capturar las coordenadas xyz  , y  almacenarlas en una esturctura que una herramienta cad la intepretara.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 14, 2011)

Hilo del 2008......


----------

